# Canon 6D arrived a bit ago (w00t)



## Rocketman1978 (Oct 18, 2013)

Upgraded from the 7D, pretty stoked.  Man the high-ISO performance of this thing is KILLER!  Wow oh wow, it runs circles around my 7D.  

Considering the next lens purchase, not much of a need for a long reach until my daughter ages a bit and becomes more mobile at a distance.  Considering a prime or two so I can use my zoom less and take advantage of the sharpness.  I have the 50, considering a 85 or 100.  Just shooting family memories at this point, some vacation but most always having family in the shot.

Anywho, just wanted to share in my excitement.  =D


----------



## lennon33x (Oct 18, 2013)

My friend shoots Nikon and uses the Sigma 35mm 1.4. I envy that lens so hard. He loves it, and my next will probably be a 35mm prime


----------



## Otohp1 (Nov 2, 2013)

congratz! 
great camera the 6D - I sure love mine!

have fun 
Otohp.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 2, 2013)

You are Soooo lucky :mrgreen: I am green in envy.

Congrats and enjoy your new camera!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 2, 2013)

Just ordered my first piece of L Glass today 70-200 f4 IS so I got a head start when I go Full Frame. Congrats on the 6D, I here great things about it.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just purchased one today. Battery is charging, I got the kit with the 24-105 F/4 L lens, because hey, 500+ dollars off.


----------



## Ulriksen (Nov 7, 2013)

I tried a friend's 35mm f1.4, and all I have to say is wow! Great for capturing family moments


----------



## goodguy (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats on a wonderful full frame camera :hail:


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 10, 2013)

First, OP congrats on the 6D, I am hearing really good things from this one.



Justman1020 said:


> I just purchased one today. Battery is charging, I got the kit with the 24-105 F/4 L lens, because hey, 500+ dollars off.



Congrats on your purchase. That "kit" lens is on my list as a street lens. I want to upgrade my 28-135 to that lens and I am about to get the 70-200 f/4.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks errrrybody! 

I'm carefully considering the 70-200 f/4L IS. I once had the 2.8 IS but that sucker is hea-vy! Since I'm not a pro photog I didn't see the need so I let er go on eBay for more than I paid. Good deal. Now I'm just trying to figure out what I want next. I like the idea of at least a 200mm zoom for when my (now 1 YO) daughter starts dancing or whatever the heck she likes, plus the IS will be handy. Also whatever situation I may be in that necessitates more than the 70mm I have now (20-70 2.8L) the extra reach would be handy. Obviously with a FF I no longer have the 1.6 crop factor, which has me thinking about a zoom. I'm not opposed to a non-Canon zoom but from everything I've read it seems to be the sharpest.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 12, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> Thanks errrrybody!
> 
> I'm carefully considering the 70-200 f/4L IS. I once had the 2.8 IS but that sucker is hea-vy! Since I'm not a pro photog I didn't see the need so I let er go on eBay for more than I paid. Good deal. Now I'm just trying to figure out what I want next. I like the idea of at least a 200mm zoom for when my (now 1 YO) daughter starts dancing or whatever the heck she likes, plus the IS will be handy. Also whatever situation I may be in that necessitates more than the 70mm I have now (20-70 2.8L) the extra reach would be handy. Obviously with a FF I no longer have the 1.6 crop factor, which has me thinking about a zoom. I'm not opposed to a non-Canon zoom but from everything I've read it seems to be the sharpest.



Expect all f/2.8 zooms to be heavy.  If you think about it -- this makes complete sense.  The "focal ratio" is the number of times the diameter of clear aperture can be divided into the focal length.  That means a lens with a lower f-ratio divides in LESS... hence it must have a larger physical diameter in order for that to be true.  Larger physical diameter means more glass AND thicker glass, and more elements... resulting in a physically larger and heavier lens.  But WOW... the light performance sure is sweet!

I will add... having a comfortable camera strap makes a BIG difference in how you feel about heavy lenses.   The factor lens straps aren't very comfortable.  But a sling-style strap (such as a Black Rapid brand or Carry Speed brand strap) -- I could wear a heavy camera all day long with one of those and not feel it.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 18, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks errrrybody!
> ...


Absolutely, Tim, all good comments!  I did go with the f/4 IS for a weight and cost savings factor, figured the extra $1K could get me an ultra wide or nice portrait lens.  If I ever find the need to move back to 2.8 I'll have a nice f/4 IS I can trade up.


----------



## CyraD (Dec 9, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> Upgraded from the 7D, pretty stoked.  Man the high-ISO performance of this thing is KILLER!  Wow oh wow, it runs circles around my 7D.
> 
> Considering the next lens purchase, not much of a need for a long reach until my daughter ages a bit and becomes more mobile at a distance.  Considering a prime or two so I can use my zoom less and take advantage of the sharpness.  I have the 50, considering a 85 or 100.  Just shooting family memories at this point, some vacation but most always having family in the shot.
> 
> Anywho, just wanted to share in my excitement.  =D




So?! its been more than a month with the 6D.. how is the performance? any regrets?


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 9, 2013)

Absooooolutely not! 

I love this thing, really, it is one of the greatest pieces of equipment I've bought to date. My favorite thing is definitely the high ISO performance, second is the change in focal length use with it being a FF over my crop. If I were to do it all over again I would have bought the 6D over the 7D, you live and learn I guess.


----------

